

ZenPayroll Raises $20M From General Catalyst And Kleiner At $100M+ Valuation - edawerd
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/cloud-based-payroll-app-zenpayroll-raises-20m-from-general-catalyst-and-kleiner-at-a-100m-plus-valuation/

======
andrewljohnson
ZenPayroll is night and day with _all_ other payroll services. They really
remove the need for an accountant at all. The software and support are both
superb.

Particularly for a small California business, there is no reasonable
alternative I have seen, unless you feel like you have to go with one of the
dinosaurs like ADP or Paychex.

I blog and Tweet about ZP somewhat frequently because it's been so refreshing:
[http://andrewljohnson.com/article/how-to-manage-a-micro-
busi...](http://andrewljohnson.com/article/how-to-manage-a-micro-business-
without-an-accountant/)

~~~
nwenzel
Curious to know why someone would have to go with ADP or Paychex. I've used
one of those before. Painful.

~~~
alex_sf
We had to go with Paychex because we have some remote employees in states
ZenPayroll isn't available in.

~~~
nwenzel
Pretty sure they do all states now. I don't work for them, but I'm definitely
a fan.

------
joewee
No problem with Intuit's payroll system. How does this compare?

~~~
arbuge
Same question here. Signed up for intuit since 2009 through bank of america;
happy since.

------
nwenzel
ZenPayroll is just awesome sauce all over. We're ZenPayroll customers and love
it. I've used other payroll services from the big incumbents... awful. When
you use ZenPayroll, you kind of want to find someone from their team and hug
them.

------
sqs
We use ZenPayroll (at Sourcegraph) and love it. It has been super easy.
Congrats!

------
ajju
ZenPayroll rocks. Grow to more states faster guys, we have a distributed team
:)

------
kunle
went through YC with these guys and I'm also a customer. I can attest to their
awesomeness personally and as a company. Congrats and good luck!

